# 2013 Mini cooper R56 Air filter suggestion from Amazon?



## Phungurific (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey guys,

I have a Mini Cooper Coupe 2013 R56 and in need of air filter change. Do you have any recommendation for purchasing through amazon? I prefer OEM Mann-Filter but not sure what model to get. Currently my car smells like wet socks every time I turn on my AC 

Cabin filter and Air filter or alike.

After lengthy search I came across these 2:

Mann Filter C 37 100 Air Filter
Mann-Filter CUK 4436 Cabin Filter With Activated Charcoal for select Mini models

Thoughts?


----------



## Phungurific (Mar 24, 2018)

Phungurific said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a Mini Cooper Coupe 2013 R56 and in need of air filter change. Do you have any recommendation for purchasing through amazon? I prefer OEM Mann-Filter but not sure what model to get. Currently my car smells like wet socks every time I turn on my AC
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Phungurific (Mar 24, 2018)

Phungurific said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Update: this works 

Mann-Filter CUK 4436 Cabin Filter With Activated Charcoal for select Mini models https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00252KEHK?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## AutohausAZ.com (May 2, 2018)

We've got your Mini filter needs covered in the future. Let us support team know if you need any other repair items for your Mini.


----------

